# Tiguan - Right Dipped Beam not working - changed bulb



## roydonaldson (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi there,

I have a 2013 UK VW Tiguan and I've had the error message, "Check front-right dipped beam headlight!" come on on the dash and the front right headlight is not working. I went out and bought a couple of new Osram H7 bulbs and replaced both lights and I still get the same error message ??

The car has Xenons fitted to it and when I turn these on, the left H7 bulb goes up more, but neither of the 2 HID bulbs come on at all ?

I've looked in the fuse box in the engine and can't see anything blown and finally....found the fuse box inside, under the steering wheel, but don't know which ones I'm looking for.

Any ideas on what to try out next ?

Thanks,
Roy.


----------



## roydonaldson (Jan 9, 2017)

I just put a multi-meter in the back of the bulb housing and there seems to be no power going to the bulb in the first instance.


----------

